# Pioneer Dress Uniforms and Equipment



## p-a-m (20 Oct 2005)

I am the O.I.C. of the New Army Cadet Pioneer Course which is currently being held at Camp Vernon. I am trying to put together uniforms for the Cadets to were while on parade. I am looking for pictures of the Pioneer Dress Uniform, and the other items that they carried such as the double bladed axes, cutlass, etc.. If anyone can help me it would be appreciated. If anyone has items that they would care to donate that would also be appreciated. If the actual items cannot be located then I will pay to have them made locally, but I need pictures so that we can make them look as authentic as possible.

Please check out the Website    http://www.regions.cadets.ca/pac/armcad/pioneers/intro_e.asp 

Thank you in advance for any assistance you may be able to provide.

Philip McKerry


----------



## Edward Campbell (20 Oct 2005)

You will see a picture (of a model) here: http://www.servicepub.com/regiments.html  

The Pioneer corporal wears the standard scarlet uniform of The Royal Canadian Regiment with a white leather apron and a single (silver) bladed axe.


----------



## jimb (21 Oct 2005)

I would refer you to the Fort Henry Guard, in Kingston Ontario, who have had since 1939 a "re-enacted British Army unit circa 1867" which includes a number of authenically unifomed and equipped Pioneers.

The Fort Henry web site should have photographs of the  Pioneers and their euipment. Fort Henry is operated by the St Lawrence Parks Commision as a tourist attraction each summer season.

Jim B. Toronto.


----------



## my72jeep (21 Oct 2005)

Talk to the CO of 2250 THE MUSKOKA PIONEERS Royal Canadian Army Cadets Bracebridge Ont. He may be able to help. As far as I know they are the only Pioneer cadet unit.

Capt. S. Young
Unit local is (705) 646-2025


----------



## Michael Dorosh (21 Oct 2005)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Talk to the CO of 2250 THE MUSKOKA PIONEERS Royal Canadian Army Cadets Bracebridge Ont. He may be able to help. As far as I know they are the only Pioneer cadet unit.
> 
> Capt. S. Young
> Unit local is (705) 646-2025



2137 Calgary Highlanders cadets had a pioneer section and may be worth contacting also; www.calgaryhighlandercadets.com


----------



## pbi (18 Dec 2005)

When I was in the Royal Regt of Canada 1974-1982, I was a member of our 1885 heritage parade unit. This consisted of seven pioneers, a drummer and five Grenadiers. We wore the field service dress of the 10th Battalion the Royal Grenadiers (a predecessor unit of the RRegtC). The pioneers wore:

Bearskin cap with red feather plume and brass scale chinstrap;

scarlet tunic with blue facings, white lacing and piping, brass Regimental buttons, pioneer insignia over white lace rank chevrons;

oxford blue trousers with narrow scarlet seam stripe;

drill boots, hobnailed and cleated;

black leather gaiters;

white leather apron;

white leather gauntlets;

white leather waistbelt with "snake and loop" buckle;

black leather work pouch suspended in centre of lower back below pack;

white leather spike pouch;

brush hook/hatchet suspended from belt (one pioneer carried a saw slung in a black leather leg case);

saw-toothed pioneer sword suspended in black leather scabbard with brass fittings and handgrip;

black leather valise pack with grey wool blanket rolled underneath and messtin strapped on top;

blue wooden water bottle slung on white cotton strap; and

a pillbox cap for undress (before and after parade)


Our parade tools included picks, mattocks and axes (single and double bladed).

I believe the RRegtC Pioneers still wear this gear on parade today.

Cheers


----------

